# True ghost ?



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know the genetics behind this amazing morph. It was breed by snake keeper in the u.s.










Is it an axathic x ghost ?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yup, Axanthic Ghost.

Double Recessive, I'd like to see some updated pics of that thing!


----------

